

Heroku's Just Linux, Sometimes - ejfinneran
http://finneran.us/2014/08/14/heroku-just-linux/

======
jasonm23
I realise this is just a toy example, but it should be noted that CSV is not
just a simple case of splitting on commas.

(hint: quoted values may also contain non-delimiting commas.)

~~~
ejfinneran
Good call. I was aware of that but should call it out in the post. Thanks!

